# First pin, observations



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay. So yesterday, for the first time, I pinned 50mcg CJC-1295 no dac, 50mcg GHRP-2 and 500mcg Melanotan II. Pre-workout; around 6:45pm.
I noticed several things

1. I had mild nausea during my workout.
2. I had pretty intense pumps, after the first set. I was impressed.
3. I fell asleep faster
4. I had HORRIBLE realistic nightmares. I dreamt that I had basically lost my mind, left work without telling my boss, damn near burned my moms house down, got lost in Houston... Shit was reeeealy bad I was so happy to wake up in a normal reality.
5. I woke up around 3 with a PAINFULLY hard boner. I literally had to wack off to relieve the pain.
6. When I woke up for work at 5:40 I had another painful boner, and still have it an hour and a half later. 
7. My mind seems noticeably sharper this morning, even after poor sleep and horrible nightmares.

I guess that's all I have to say about that


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your midnight rape.  That's a huge dose of mt2 brother.  Drop it to 150mcg and work your way up to 250mcg. Should be plenty.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, lol. Good to know. I've read somewhere that 500mcg was a good dose. Yeah. If you are a porn star lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 20, 2015)

Most of those sides were due to that big first dose of MT2. It really is great for sex but you don't need that much at all. I am surprised you didn't feel even worst from that dose. I would continue at 150mcg per day and gradually build up to 250mcg per day. Dose the MT2 in the night time. If you are dieting it can suppress your appetite so day time dosing is good for that.

Continue at 50mcg for the other two and then up the dose of ghrp-2.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Thanks, lol. Good to know. I've read somewhere that 500mcg was a good dose. Yeah. If you are a porn star lol



When it first came out standard protocol was a loading phase of 1g/day for ten days.  Hard to explain to the kids why I couldn't take them to the waterpark!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 21, 2015)

Did you turn flushed and super red shortly after the Mt2 pin?  Lol.  It does it to me big time.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 21, 2015)

Even 200mcg does that to me


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 21, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Did you turn flushed and super red shortly after the Mt2 pin?  Lol.  It does it to me big time.


Yes! I was at the gym at the time too lol. Cheeks looked like Santa clause, no shame 

Although I was a lil sshamed walking into work, in sweats, with my wang tucked in my waistband :/


----------

